

My Original Venn Diagram - BinaryAcid
http://www.singularityhacker.com/2010/11/my-original-venn-diagram.html

======
Recon
Nice job. Wikipedia has a page dedicated to amateur mathematicians who made
contributions to the field. It should be an encouragement to anyone who takes
their interest spuriously.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_amateur_mathematicians>

------
Qbix
I did some googling and can't find any current applications for Venn diagrams.
Are there any?

